# Walk in Suppliers



## Fog-e (23/11/14)

Just wondering whether there is a list on the forum of retail suppliers. I know there are many good vendors and do support them, but there are those times when one does not feel like making arrangements to collect, or pre-order days in advance. Or when you just would like to browse, or need a last minute coil or juice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

In CT you have https://www.vapemob.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fog-e (23/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> In CT you have https://www.vapemob.co.za/


thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Good question @Fog-e 
I know what you mean, sometimes I do wish I could touch and feel before I buy
And I do often miss the personal interaction

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

@Fog-e I know this won't be relevant to you specifically, but in Gauteng there is Vape King (http://vapeking.co.za/).

You can also always look at this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/

For each retailer it specifies whether they are Retail, Online, or Both

Reactions: Like 3


----------

